# PPI side effects



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Ive tried asaphex, nexium, protonix- I get heaches bad and Im not one to get headaches. also this is wierd- after lunch i start to get this awful feeling I need to poop even though I went a- ok earlier in the am. this need to go lasts the rest of the day and I cant go!!!the only thing the ppis are doing is taking the burn away- the chest pain and lump in my throat are still there.


----------

